# K-9 Jerky



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Has anyone made K-9 deer jerky as a dog training treat? The processed treats are over $4.00 a bag and deer is available...


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

haven't dried deer, but use a multi tray dehydrator to make lots of dried beef and chicken K9 treats and spicy beef jerky for myself ... works great but the wife isn't real crazy about the aroma for my secret sauce ingredients


----------



## Michele Fleury (Jun 4, 2009)

I've made deer jerky using both steak sliced thin and thin burger patties. It's generally very low fat so it dries nicely in a home electric dehydrator. Steaks dry faster, less fat and moisture. The only flavoring I add when I make it for the dogs is some garlic powder, but you don't have to add anything.


----------



## Jackie Lockard (Oct 20, 2009)

We've made deer jerky for ourselves. Came out pretty darn good. Dogs didn't get any but I'm sure they'd say yes.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I've made a lot of deer jerky, as well as wild turkey (both kinds) and beef. It's all much to good, in my opinion, to feed to a dog.
Gotta admit though, when I first read the title, I had to think who in the hell would make jerky out of a dog.

DFrost


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Have some older meat and was thinking in terms of dog treats.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

David Frost said:


> I've made a lot of deer jerky, as well as wild turkey (both kinds) and beef. It's all much to good, in my opinion, to feed to a dog.
> Gotta admit though, when I first read the title, I had to think who in the hell would make jerky out of a dog.
> 
> DFrost


K9 Jerky can't be beat
we'll make your dog into a special treat...

That's what I was thinking when I saw the thread title too...


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Ashley Campbell said:


> K9 Jerky can't be beat
> we'll make your dog into a special treat...
> 
> That's what I was thinking when I saw the thread title too...


 YOU are one sick puppy!


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

You're just now noticing this?


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

My dogs don't usually wait till it's dry. When I make mine they just patiently sit there and wait for scraps to "fall" onto the floor. I went offshore fishing Sunday and brought back some dolphin. They like that too.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Howard Knauf said:


> . I went offshore fishing Sunday and brought back some dolphin. They like that too.



You killed Flipper??????????

DFrost


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

This place has some of the best jerky I've ever had. Haven't found any better
http://stores.jandjmeats.com/-strse-BEEF-JERKY/Categories.bok


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

David Frost said:


> You killed Flipper??????????
> 
> DFrost


 OK. For you non-flatlanders....Dolphin=Mahi Mahi, dolphinfish ,dolphin. NOT porpoise.
But I do hear that porpoise taste like chicken.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Pheasant Jerky is something the dogs love here......however, if I get caught feeding ANY of the jerky we make to the dogs I get in BIG trouble!!


----------



## Megan Berry (Jul 19, 2010)

I have some old meat in the freezer I want to try this with. I have a dehydrator, but no clue how to use it! The instructions are long gone...


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Howard glad you weren't floundering around when you responded to that one!#-o


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Carol Boche said:


> Pheasant Jerky is something the dogs love here......however, if I get caught feeding ANY of the jerky we make to the dogs I get in BIG trouble!!


 OK I have 4 released birds that didn't make it too far...


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Howard Knauf said:


> OK. For you non-flatlanders....Dolphin=Mahi Mahi, dolphinfish ,dolphin. NOT porpoise.
> But I do hear that porpoise taste like chicken.


Except the multiple dolphin species (the mammal, not mahi mahi) and the porpoises are different critters too.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Our own Connie gave me the very best chicken jerky recipe for dogs. I would think the same could be done with any very lean non fatty meat, including venison? To the best of my recollection her recipe is:

frozen skinless boneless chicken breast
slice before thawing in order to get very thin slices
sprinkle with parmesan cheese
nuke in microwave until dry as a bone

Okay, but I am so lazy I had to simplify even further:

thawed skinless boneless chicken breast
nuke in microwave until dry as a bone
break it up with your fingers, chunks or shredded, whatever floats your boat 
throw it all in a baggie & stick it in the freezer
doesn't need cheese since dog thinks it's crack even plain

I tried this with thighs but it takes forever and a day to nuke it dry because of the fat factor.

Anyway this is my favorite tracking bait for pups when making long tracks with food in each footstep because I think it's not bad for the dog, easy to snuffle up and swallow without stopping, can't see it and not too odiferous, dog still needs to work a little more than with something really stinky I think. If you use a piece of PVC to stick the food in each footstep, don't shred the chicken, use little pieces because the shreds won't go down the pipe easily, too light weight.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Susan how about some nuc times and temps on that bird!


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

I just keep nuking in successive 10 minute and 5 minute intervals until it's dry as a bone.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Unlocked.



We're not sure how this got locked. Gremlins ..... obviously the only reasonable explanation.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Connie isn't there something YOU can do about those &$#*&@#(* things? :twisted:
Now. jerky making I want to do for the dawgs. BIG MACS are for me.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Howard Gaines III said:


> Connie isn't there something YOU can do about those &$#*&@#(* things? :twisted:



Not when you keep feeding them after midnight and they multiply.


----------

